# aster and cody's newest love - the sink!



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

they just discovered the nice cozy sink a few days ago. they found out that its even more cozy when they sit in it together last night 



















when it gets a little too quiet in the house and i start wondering where they are, it seems like this is where they have been lately.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Gosh they are so adorable! 
I hope mine will do the same but so far they show no interest in the sink... They are always curious about the toilet though, much to my disapproval...


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am sure they will at one point, especially if they like boxes =). our kitties are also curious about the toilet too! ..but a little less these days cause i think they are starting to explore newer and more interesting things..


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That picture has passed my adorable limit. 

So cute! Sinks really are the perfect cat bed.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

SOOOOO CUTE!!! I just want to snuggle them! I love your cat's, little sushi! I'm glad we aren't friends irl or otherwise, you might have two missing kitties  LOL


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Well the sink is nice and cool.
I once discovered in the middle of the night that the giant blob in the bathroom sink was my 17 pound Maine **** Cat Samantha, gave me quite a fright.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

AWWWW so cute!! they are gorgeous, and they fell asleep inside the sink!!

I can't stand it! *head explodes too.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> SOOOOO CUTE!!! I just want to snuggle them! I love your cat's, little sushi! I'm glad we aren't friends irl or otherwise, you might have two missing kitties  LOL


LOL i need more cat friends! maybe you can give me rocky as collateral


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Well the sink is nice and cool.
> I once discovered in the middle of the night that the giant blob in the bathroom sink was my 17 pound Maine **** Cat Samantha, gave me quite a fright.


it was definitely probably the coolest place upstairs. they are not too happy about this summer weather, and our efforts in trying to save money and not turn on the ac LOL.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks everyone! i love cats in sinks, boxes, bags, bowls...never fails to be cute =)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh wow, I've seen one kitty at a time in the sink but never two. That is double cuteness right there. I would probably catnap them too if we were friends. hehe


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awwwww! How cute is that. Cats are banned from the bathroom at my place.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

kittywitty said:


> Oh wow, I've seen one kitty at a time in the sink but never two. That is double cuteness right there. I would probably catnap them too if we were friends. hehe



it's funny cause aster and cody normally don't cuddle much with each other (i'm hoping cause it's because it's too warm for them right now since cuddling kitties are soo cute) but i think cody didn't want to wait in line to use the sink lol. they have yet to discover the other sinks, which is a good thing since we have so much random stuff on those other countertops.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Awwwww! How cute is that. Cats are banned from the bathroom at my place.


we were hoping to ban them from the bathroom (and all) countertops, but we can't ban them from the bathroom cause that's where the litterboxes are. this countertop was too easy since they just jump from the toilet next to the counter. although cody is capable of jumping from floor to counter now.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are SO CUTE! :love2 My cats don't seem to like sinks, so I have to live vicariously through others pictures...but I think it's sooo adorable when they do!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful kitties!! They look super comfortable, lol. I wish Apollo could just hang out in the bathroom sink.. But he is more intent on digging the stopper out of the drain and drinking water from the faucet.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> LOL i need more cat friends! maybe you can give me rocky as collateral


We could have a switcheroo for the day. Instead of standard things such as swapping homes, you swap cat's? lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Oh my gosh, they are SO CUTE! :love2 My cats don't seem to like sinks, so I have to live vicariously through others pictures...but I think it's sooo adorable when they do!


Ditto! Rocky doesn't seem to like counter tops much, which i should be thankful for, and therefore he doesn't like the sink. I could try putting him in there for cuteness factor, but i don't want to give him any ideas about countertop fun? lol


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> We could have a switcheroo for the day. Instead of standard things such as swapping homes, you swap cat's? lol


I'd be up for that


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> I'd be up for that


Too bad you live in Nor Cal, otherwise we could have a switcheroo day! lol Are they still liking the sink?


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, I was just thinking about how I was lucky to get pix of both of them in the sink that day, they haven't been in it together since. However, Cody is falling asleep in it right now. I think they find it to be the coolest part of the house upstairs, so in this summer weather they take turns.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> Lol, I was just thinking about how I was lucky to get pix of both of them in the sink that day, they haven't been in it together since. However, Cody is falling asleep in it right now. I think they find it to be the coolest part of the house upstairs, so in this summer weather they take turns.


I'm glad you took the pics when you did, because those pics are just priceless! Maybe, it's too hot for them to cuddle together? Either way, i love when cat's cuddle, it's soooo cute :love2


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm hoping when the weather gets colder, they'll cuddle more  keeping my fingers crossed lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> Yeah I'm hoping when the weather gets colder, they'll cuddle more  keeping my fingers crossed lol


Awwwe! I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!  have you tried the lamb treats yet?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

awww those pictures are too cute.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww how cute Tinkerbell has discovered them too. I thought cats didn't like water not her she gets in the shower with me. When she was really small she did it and got scared and you would think she would be scared still. Nope she hears the shower get turned and she comes running.. That's when I realized the quack vet was full of crap. Tinkerbell is not deaf. She was when I first found her all baby kittens that young are but they don't stay that way like he tried to tell me.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

As others have said, cuteness overload, it's amazing to see two of them together in there.
I can't resist, am resurrecting my picture of Hersh from a year ago--it's upside down, so you can see him--Hershey in the sink. Only he does it, of my four, so he goes solo.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are just too cute!


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Awwwww! How cute is that. Cats are banned from the bathroom at my place.


I SHOULD ban mine from the bathroom... I took a bath earlier and Maia, Alice, and Jupiter decided they were gonna jump in too. Eros, being the smarter of the four decided to just watch from the toilet. XD


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> Awwwe! I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!  have you tried the lamb treats yet?



we haven't, LOL. i buy treats for them at a faster rate than they can consume..trying to finish up some old treats first before opening up these. i will let you know as soon as i do!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Tinker1 said:


> Awww how cute Tinkerbell has discovered them too. I thought cats didn't like water not her she gets in the shower with me. When she was really small she did it and got scared and you would think she would be scared still. Nope she hears the shower get turned and she comes running.. That's when I realized the quack vet was full of crap. Tinkerbell is not deaf. She was when I first found her all baby kittens that young are but they don't stay that way like he tried to tell me.


aster and cody LOVE hopping into the shower after we shower. they like playing with the water fountain too lol. i think they are both freaked out about the shower when the water is on though. cats are so strange sometimes!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

NRD said:


> As others have said, cuteness overload, it's amazing to see two of them together in there.
> I can't resist, am resurrecting my picture of Hersh from a year ago--it's upside down, so you can see him--Hershey in the sink. Only he does it, of my four, so he goes solo.


awww cuteness!!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

its.alice said:


> I SHOULD ban mine from the bathroom... I took a bath earlier and Maia, Alice, and Jupiter decided they were gonna jump in too. Eros, being the smarter of the four decided to just watch from the toilet. XD


haha, that's funny. i wish my kitties would just hop into the bathtub when they need to take a bath. preferably when i'm not taking a bath though..


----------

